
When technically right is wrong: Kilobytes - winterweather
http://omar.io/2017/01/16/when-technically-right-is-wrong-kilobytes.html
======
FroshKiller
"I've also opted to forgo the naming outlined in IEEE 1541; at least until
it's more widly adopted and people stop thinking of dog treats or Middle
Eastern food when they hear 'kibibytes'."

How will it ever be more widely adopted if projects like yours don't actually
adopt it?

